# 10 yr old sells Grandmother on eBay



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

"Very cuddly and likes word searches" 

I also love the "official" response from eBay.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...an-eBay--says-cuddly-loves-word-searches.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The responses to the article were just as entertaining There was one very poignant one, though:

"I'd pay anything for my nana and grandma back.
- missing them, London, 30/9/2009 16:03"


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

My bid is $75.00 with teeth $125.00 with out does he accept pay pal??


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

haha thats awesome


----------

